# Did you guys ever notice....



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

That we PARK on a DRIVEway and DRIVE on a PARKway...

or that

Men wear "briefs" ALL DAY long?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2002)

What do you call a male ladybird?


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> What do you call a male ladybird?



GAY? Hehehe...glad to see you in this thread TCD!


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> That we PARK on a DRIVEway and DRIVE on a PARKway...
> 
> or that
> ...




Watch out folks,I just witnessed the birth of a POST WHORE!!!
It starts innocently by a post here and a post there 
AND THEN YOU'RE HOOKED!!!
Mark my words and watch your postcount!!!
  
 gopro!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh my gosh...I'm losing control...I may never post in the BBing forums again


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...
I don't think so!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh no! Gp's crossed to the dark side!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 9, 2002)

You know your a post whore when people start abbreviating your name *Gp*


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

LMFAO@STB


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

lol, Gp has always been a PW he just does it in the BB forums and sneakily I might add


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2002)

So, I love being a whore...at least that is what my girlfriends have always told me!

And by the way..."If you fight fire with fire, all you get is a BIGGER fire!"


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> And by the way..."If you fight fire with fire, all you get is a BIGGER fire!"



In dat case,just pour more gasoline on it!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> You know your a post whore when people start abbreviating your name *Gp*


Does dis all mean dat GP is stepping  out of da closet????


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok, so I'm doing "a little" posting in open chat now...big dealio...it was bound to happen, right?

Back to my thread...

"Do you need to be named Jack to use a "Jack" hammer?"


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> So, I love being a whore...at least that is what my girlfriends have always told me.


Kuso, Iron, Crash, Dero?  Can you confirm this?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 11, 2002)

Eveer notice that a woman can man a station but a man can't woman one?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 11, 2002)

And why do they have Braille on the Drive-through ATM's???


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2002)

or you can tune  a piano but you cant tuna fish. my bad, that sucked didnt it.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes, yes it did.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 12, 2002)

What's another word for thesaurus? 
Why do you need a driver's license to buy liquor, when you can't drink and drive?

Why isn't phonetics spelled the way it sounds?

Why are their Interstate Highways in Hawaii?

Why are flotation devices under airplane seats instead of parachutes?

Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?

Why are cigarettes sold at gas stations where you can't smoke?

How does a snow plow driver get to work?

If nothing sticks to Teflon, how do they get it to stick to the pan?

If a cow laughs really hard, does milk come out its nose?

If 7-11's are open 24hours a day, 365 days a year, why are there locks on the doors?

If you are driving at the speed of light and turn on your headlights, what happens?

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad at drive-through ATM's?

Why is brassiere singular and panties plural?

Isn't it a bit unnerving that doctors call what they do "practice"?

If a parsley farmer is sued, can they garnish his wages?

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?

When sign makers go on strike, is anything written on their picket signs?

Can you be a closet claustrophobic?

If the funeral procession is at night, do folks drive with their lights off?

If a stealth bomber crashes in the woods, will it make a sound?

When it rains, why don't sheep shrink?

If the cops arrest a mime, do they tell her she has the right to remain silent?

If a book about failures doesn't sell, is it a success?

Do cemetery workers prefer the graveyard shift?

Why do kamikaze pilots wear helmets?

How do you know when it's time to tune your bagpipes?

When you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?

Do they have reserved parking for non-handicapped people at the Special Olympics?

Why do they call it a TV set when you only get one?

Do radioactive cats have 18 half-lives?

What was the best thing before sliced bread?

What is a "free" gift? Aren't all gifts free?

After eating, do amphibians have to wait one hour before getting out of the water?

Where do forest rangers go to "get away from it all"?

Where are Preparations A through G?

Are there seeing eye humans for blind dogs?

If knees were backwards, what would chairs look like?

What happened to the first 6 "Ups"?

So what's the speed of dark?

How come you don't ever hear about gruntled employees?

Why don't they just make mouse-flavored cat food?

Who do they sterilize needles for lethal injections?

Isn't Disney World a people trap run by a mouse?

How come 'abbreviated' is such a long word?

Why do you press harder on a remote-control when you know the battery is dead?

If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to see it, do the other trees make fun of it?

How much deeper would the oceans be if sponges didn???t live there?

Why is a carrot more orange than an orange?

Why are there 5 syllables in the word "monosyllabic"?

Why doesn???t glue stick to the inside of the bottle?

What do little birdies see when they get knocked unconscious?

Is boneless chicken considered an invertebrate?

Why do they call it "chili" if it's hot?

Ever wonder what the speed of lighting would be if it didn't zigzag?

Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them?

If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?

Can vegetarians eat animal crackers?

How do blind people know when they're done wiping?

How do they get the deer to cross at that yellow road sign?

If there is no God, who pops up the next Kleenex?

If time heals all wounds, how come bellybuttons don't fill in?

Does the Little Mermaid wear an algebra?

Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?

How is it possible to have a civil war?

If God dropped acid, would he see people?

Of one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest drown too?

If you ate pasta and antipasta, would you still be hungry?

If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?

Whose cruel idea was it for the word "lisp" to have an "S" in it?

Why are hemorrhoids call "hemorrhoids" instead of "assteroids"?

Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot at them?

Why is the alphabet in that order? Is it because of that song?

Where are we going? And what's with this handbasket?

Why is there an expiration date on sour cream?

If man evolved from monkeys and apes, why do we still have monkeys and apes?

If all those psychics know the winning lottery numbers, why are they all still working?

Should crematoriums give discounts for burn victims?

If a mute swears, does his mother wash his hands with soap?


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2002)

Ok Preacher...I have to really respect the way you have honored this thread...however, I find it hard to believe that you made all of these up! Either way though...thanks for the AWESOME contribution! And...

"Does a train of thought have a caboose?"


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Im going to laugh now dero  Im laughing cause I thought it was funny.


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

I am blonde and therefore cannot make an acceptable additon to this fabulous thread but since I am a PW wannabe I will just type  this in anyway... lol

Eri'


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

only 120 to go until you crack 1,000 eri, so lets get started . How r u tonight??


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

fine and dandy got to go spend money and bought a fabulous new dress for a party on sunday.. ( ahh its red and sparkly wooohooo) lol.. gee only 179 to go now! wow I feel like.. I dunno . a whore.. oh I mean a hopeful postwhore.. LOL

How you doin?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Im pretty good thanx, you got to get a dress eh  how long did it take you to pick out....the usual 6 hours (usual for most women)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> .. gee only 179 to go now! wow I feel like.. I dunno . a whore.. oh


actually only 119


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

see another blonde  moment courtesy of ME! lol so now its 118! .. it actually only took trying on 10 dresses and I got it at a steal on sale for only 80 dollars! I was soo tickeled.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

who tickled you the girl helping??  thats not to bad (only ten dresses that is) so you're pretty excited about the staff party?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

yes I am .. I rather enjoy making all the woman there squirm .. They have a hard time dealing with me.. I am well... ME.. LOL and a wee bit flambouyant.. I think I intimidate them but I have to admit I love every moment! ha ha.. 

smiles


----------



## lina (Nov 14, 2002)

good thread.... nice list Preacher!


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> see another blonde  moment courtesy of ME! lol so now its 118! .. it actually only took trying on 10 dresses and I got it at a steal on sale for only 80 dollars! I was soo tickeled.



Sweetie, your contribution is made as soon as you grace a thread with your presence.

Oh and one more thing...next time you go dress(or lingerie)shopping, can I come with?


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh and...

"Nobody rests in a "restroom."


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

gopro.....I`m guessing you don`t have children


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Eri' KEEP ON POSTING!!!!!!
Got to crack that 1000 mark!!!!
 Yummmm...A sparkly red dress


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> gopro.....I`m guessing you don`t have children



No I don't. I have enough trouble taking care of myself.


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

LOL....thats why you don`t rest in the restroom! It@s the only place I can get some peace


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Is that where you have the puter???


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL....thats why you don`t rest in the restroom! It@s the only place I can get some peace



Hehehehe...gotcha!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> "Do you need to be named Jack to use a "Jack" hammer?"



No, but surely you will end up "jacked"


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Why do kamikaze pilots wear helmets?



What good is a missle that fizzles out before it hits its target? While its semi-funny, it is totally sensible that they wore helmets.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2002)

"Why is there a "fan club" but not an airconditioner club?"
"Why does every dog get his day?"


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2002)

Why does a surgeon call his line of work "practise"?


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Why does a surgeon call his line of work "practise"?



True...scary!

"Is the opposite of PROgress CONgress?"
"Can a child act FRESH, but be SPOILED at the same time?"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

Why do they call it "Ovaltine"?  The cup is round.  The container is round.  It should be called "Roundtine."


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Why do they call it "Ovaltine"?  The cup is round.  The container is round.  It should be called "Roundtine."



Quote by Banya from Seinfeld


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Quote by Banya from Seinfeld





"This is gold, Jerry!  GOLD!"


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> "This is gold, Jerry!  GOLD!"



I see I have another Seinfeld fanatic with me at IM !!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I see I have another Seinfeld fanatic with me at IM !!



You know it!  I could watch Seinfeld all day.    Kenny Banya and David Putty crack me up.


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

Not sure if you know, but I've been training Jerry's sister for years and ocassionally Jerry himself. I go to all of his standup shows and just went to the premiere of his new movie...COMEDIAN.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

Get out of here!!!  That's awesome.    I did not know that.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

Why do they call them buildings when they're already done building them?  They ought to call them "builts". 

Why do they call them apartments when they're all crammed so close together?


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Get out of here!!!  That's awesome.    I did not know that.



Yeah...he's a pretty cool guy once he gets to trust you...at first he is a little "standoffish." His sister is the nicest person though!


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Why do they call them buildings when they're already done building them?  They ought to call them "builts".
> 
> Why do they call them apartments when they're all crammed so close together?



Excellent contribution! And in the spirit of your apartments comment..."Is there such thing as a SIMPLE apartment COMPLEX?"


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 25, 2002)

How come the department in charge of everything OUTDOORS is called The Department of the INTERIOR?


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> How come the department in charge of everything OUTDOORS is called The Department of the INTERIOR?



NICE!! Why do people carry a "brief" case around ALL DAY!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 26, 2002)

Yea and Highways are no higher then the ground around them.
Blacktop is really a charcoal color not really black in most cases.

Why are pants and shorts puralized when you only wear one. A female wears a skirt or dress and that is spelled correctly.  WTF??

We get our hair cut but not our hairs 




> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> That we PARK on a DRIVEway and DRIVE on a PARKway...
> 
> or that
> ...


----------



## Preacher (Nov 26, 2002)

> however, I find it hard to believe that you made all of these up!


 

Seriously though, you guys crack me up ..

P.S. Got a few good one in dutch though ..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2002)

Why is it your arm 'pit' ?? It's up the wrong way ??
I know lame attempt


----------



## firestorm (Nov 26, 2002)

yeaaa lame.  Up or down it's still a pit ya goof. lmfao


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you guys crack me up ..
> ...



While dishing out pain I like to throw in an ocassional laugh!

And here is a pornal one..."Do you get really mad when your girl won't blow you, but will blow her hair?!"


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Why is it your arm 'pit' ?? It's up the wrong way ??
> I know lame attempt



Ummmmm....hmmmm...try again please. LOL!


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2002)

Someone told me that "I didn't have a leg to stand on!" Bullshit, I have 2!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2002)

Why did God put a wet drainy thing like your nose upside-down over your mouth?


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

To punish snotty old guys like YOU!!!!... 
Hmmm,I like that answer!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Why did God put a wet drainy thing like your nose upside-down over your mouth?



Ummm...ok, I'll take it. Do you have a problem with a runny nose ALBOB?

Anyway...why do WOMEN go through MENopause??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think there is a such thing as menopause.  I think females lie about it to get attention.  I also don't think menstrel cramps are more painful then Mucle pain we men go through all the time.  I also don't think giving birth is all as bad as women make it seem.  I think heavy squat days are much worse.  Women make all these things up for attention and if ANYONE tells my wife I just said all this I'll kill ya!!   hahahaha


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_I also don't think giving birth is all as bad as women make it seem.  I think heavy squat days are much worse.



Just for the record I'd like to NEVER find out, I'll stick with squats.  Taking size into consideration it would be roughly equivilent to passing a marble through your penis.....*NO THANK YOU!!! *


----------



## Robboe (Dec 4, 2002)

Actually, Albob, it's a lemon.

Anyhoo, why is it that filling IN a form and filling OUT a form mean the same thing?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Actually, Albob, it's a lemon.



I think I'll just take your word for that one, no proof needed.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Actually, Albob, it's a lemon.
> 
> Anyhoo, why is it that filling IN a form and filling OUT a form mean the same thing?



Yes, yes...why is that!

Why do women sometimes call a purse a POCKETBOOK? They don't carry it in their pocket, and they clearly are not books!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

Why do women pluck their eyebrows and then turn around and paint them right back in?

(We could spend a month asking why women do ANYTHING.   )


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hahaha  good ones ALBOB and GP.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Why do they call the excercise a "bench press" when your not pressing a bench.  Should be called the: lying flat on bench and pressing barbell" excercise.  or the sitting on Incline Bench and pressing barbell/dumbell" excercise.


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Why do they call the excercise a "bench press" when your not pressing a bench.  Should be called the: lying flat on bench and pressing barbell" excercise.  or the sitting on Incline Bench and pressing barbell/dumbell" excercise.



Cool fire...a fitness related "did you ever notice!"

Some people say fight fire with fire, but won't this just cause a BIGGER fire?!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

No not neccessarily.  When fighting forrest fires. It is common practice to start another fire to put a gap between the inferno and civilization. the Inferno will reach the burned out area and die there.  Similar to burning to the edge of a river and leaving nothing else to burn.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Why do they call them skull crushers when unless  your a moron you don't crush your skull but control the weight usually to "behind" your forehead.  They should be called:  "Skull avoiders" or "lying weight extensions for triceps"


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No not neccessarily.  When fighting forrest fires. It is common practice to start another fire to put a gap between the inferno and civilization. the Inferno will reach the burned out area and die there.  Similar to burning to the edge of a river and leaving nothing else to burn.



Ok, don't get all literal on me! Crazy bastard!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Ummm sorry. What can I say I'm an anal retentive. hehehe


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_What can I say I'm an anal retentive.



Perfect phrase for this thread.  Why do they call that condition "anal retentive"?  I thought anal retentiveness was constipation.


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Perfect phrase for this thread.  Why do they call that condition "anal retentive"?  I thought anal retentiveness was constipation.



Hehehe...good call Albob!

"Can a pot really call a kettle black...?"


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2002)

Why is the word "little" twice as big as the word "big"?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 23, 2002)

Whats wrong with living on the other side of the tracks?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 23, 2002)

Why is Mother-in-law an anagram of 'Woman Hitler'?

Coincidence, no?


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

Did it ever occur to you that you were actually eating "eyes" when you are eating "Ribeye" steak ? Yup, they squash them together at the bucher shop to make it look like steak...


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Did it ever occur to you that you were actually eating "eyes" when you are eating "Ribeye" steak ? Yup, they squash them together at the bucher shop to make it look like steak...



You crazy girl!

Thanks everyone for the above contributions...except for TCD, who's last one is far too esoteric for this childish thread  

And one more thing..."have you ever really seen a salad dressing?"


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 26, 2002)

What do they grow on an ant farm?


----------



## gopro (Dec 27, 2002)

Can someone named Bob, be "frank" with you??


----------



## Robboe (Dec 27, 2002)

Are all Police officers called "Rodger"?


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2002)

Thats the spirit TCD!

If humans can give "bear" hugs, can bears give "human" hugs?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_ can bears give "human" hugs?



Yeah but it hurts like hell.  

Are pigs really happy in shit?


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah but it hurts like hell.
> 
> Are pigs really happy in shit?



Hmmmm...should ask one...

Can you really play a piano by "ear?"


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2002)

QUOTE]_*Originally posted by ALBOB *_

"Are pigs really happy in shit?"  [/QUOTE]

I don't know if they are happy in shit but I just asked some Pig at the 7-11 and she slapped me.  Oh well.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2002)

My mom once got mad at me about my School grades.  She told me to get on the ball.........I fell off.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2002)

If being a yellow belly is being a coward,, does that make all orientals cowards?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2003)

Would fish be dumber if they didn't spend all day in schools?


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2003)

Good job guys...even you firestorm  

Can a child act fresh, but be spoiled at the same time?


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmm GP lemme go ask one of my kids LOL.( KOTC  or where ever else you want it.)


----------



## dino (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure if this one said already but:

If Bricklayers lay *bricks*, do plumbers lay *plums*???


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 6, 2003)

If a forest fire can get started by something as little as a cigarette butt or a match, how come I can't get nuthin' happenin' in my habachi with kerosene and handgrenades?


----------



## irontime (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> If a forest fire can get started by something as little as a cigarette butt or a match, how come I can't get nuthin' happenin' in my habachi with kerosene and handgrenades?


Cause you're a dumbass


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Cause you're a dumbass



Ever heard of "Guilt be association"?


----------



## irontime (Jan 6, 2003)

> Ever heard of "Guilt be association"?


....nope. Can't say I have. But I have heard of 'guilt BY association'  
dumbass


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Not sure if this one said already but:
> 
> If Bricklayers lay *bricks*, do plumbers lay *plums*???



I guess the gay ones do fruits.


----------



## irontime (Jan 6, 2003)

And he would know too


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Cause you're a dumbass




HAHAHAHA  THAT WAS FREEKEN FUNNY AS SHEEIT.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Good job guys...even you firestorm
> 
> Can a child act fresh, but be spoiled at the same time?



IF GOPRO's screen name is about what he wants to be this year, after he succeeds, will he change his name to  WENTPRO????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> IF GOPRO's screen name is about what he wants to be this year, after he succeeds, will he change his name to  WENTPRO????



BTW,, your Fresh, spoiled one was a good one but I still didn't laugh.  hahahaha


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> IF GOPRO's screen name is about what he wants to be this year, after he succeeds, will he change his name to  WENTPRO????



Never thought of that...if I turn pro I will change my name though! Hmmmm...wentpro...maybe...

Can a blind person use the phrase, "I see" when he understands something?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2003)

Why are notebooks called "loose"leafs when all the pages are attached to each other?


----------



## irontime (Jan 7, 2003)

Why does Albob have such a tight-ass personality when after all is homo erotic behaviour makes him have a loose-ass?


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Why does Albob have such a tight-ass personality when after all is homo erotic behaviour makes him have a loose-ass?



Hmmm...maybe thats a whole other thread?


----------



## irontime (Jan 8, 2003)

That would be one disgusting thread


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, I agree!

By the way...if it rains during a rainstorm and snows during a snowstorm, what happens during a "brainstorm?"


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_By the way...if it rains during a rainstorm and snows during a snowstorm, what happens during a "brainstorm?"



You're asking US???  How would we know?


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You're asking US???  How would we know?



Geez, Albob, this was a freebie.  Like gopro's gonna know if you got the wrong answer!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah but I have to pull out a little self-depreciating humor occasionally or I tend to get a bit too full of myself.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah but I have to pull out a little self-depreciating humor occasionally or I tend to get a bit too full of myself.



Then go for it.  I'm not into that kind of contortionism!


----------



## irontime (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah but I have to pull out a little self-depreciating humor occasionally or I tend to get a bit too full of myself.


Wha???  You mean we don't slam you enough around here?  Well okay, if that's what you really want  I guess.


----------



## gopro (Jan 10, 2003)

Can a pot REALLY call a kettle black?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Wha???  You mean we don't slam you enough around here?  Well okay, if that's what you really want  I guess.



You should have said "We TRY to slam you enough............"  It's not like I get any QUALITY out of you slugs.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Can a pot REALLY call a kettle black?



Hey bud, your Alzeheimer's is showing, this is a repeat from about a week ago.


----------



## gopro (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hey bud, your Alzeheimer's is showing, this is a repeat from about a week ago.



Really...man I gotta take a vacation!


----------



## irontime (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You should have said "We TRY to slam you enough............"  It's not like I get any QUALITY out of you slugs.


Really?? I still don't see any retort from you on my comments on the last page.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

Is it possible to be a dickhead and an asshole at the same time


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Is it possible to be a dickhead and an asshole at the same time


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Is it possible to be a dickhead and an asshole at the same time



Now THAT is thought provoking!

Does anyone ever actually PAY you the penny that they offer you for your thoughts?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Now THAT is thought provoking!
> 
> Does anyone ever actually PAY you the penny that they offer you for your thoughts?



Oh damn, good Point GP,, I think that Thursday I'm going around to all those people and collecting my just rewards owed to me over the years.  I may actually then be able to afford a piece of 25 cent gum!!!!
hahahaha


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh damn, good Point GP,, I think that Thursday I'm going around to all those people and collecting my just rewards owed to me over the years.  I may actually then be able to afford a piece of 25 cent gum!!!!
> hahahaha



Nah, I'm sure you could buy a whole pack!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_Does anyone ever actually PAY you the penny that they offer you for your thoughts?



On that note:  If someone offers you a penny for your thoughts and you put your two cents in, where does the extra penny go?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2003)

Well you put that penny in your other pocket and save it for when You offer a penny for someones thoughts.  It's a buy and sell thing. same product but you just hope your product is better then everyone elses selling theirs for the same penny price.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Nah, I'm sure you could buy a whole pack!



On that note I collected 78 cents bro!!! It was enough to buy a whole pack of gum but after I paid out all I owed, I'm in the hole again  $6,283.22.  I say..... Screw them all I'm not paying them.


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> On that note:  If someone offers you a penny for your thoughts and you put your two cents in, where does the extra penny go?



Excellent Albob!!!!

Fire...hilarious as usual.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2003)

ya want to see hilarious GP?  Hang on I'll post an naked pic of me.   That'll make people laugh.  My wife does!!  J/K


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ya want to see hilarious GP?  Hang on I'll post an naked pic of me.   That'll make people laugh.  My wife does!!  J/K



I don't know Fire...you seem to have your fans around here!

Speaking of which, why do they call them fans? Do they cool you off? No. They just praise you.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_Speaking of which, why do they call them fans?



It's an abbreviation of the word "fanatic".


----------



## gopro (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> It's an abbreviation of the word "fanatic".



Way to ruin my post ALBOB...there you go getting all literal again...jeez! Ok fine...

"Is EVERY picture worth a thousand words?" I don't think so!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 26, 2003)

Why are tennis rackets called rackets when they make almost no sound?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Way to ruin my post ALBOB...there you go getting all literal again...jeez! Ok fine...
> 
> "Is EVERY picture worth a thousand words?" I don't think so!



Hahahaha,,, Don't worry buddy,, I thought it was a good one.  Hey Albob, go play with your pocket protector and leave GOPRO alone.  hehehehehehe


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Why do they call a watch a watch when a watch doesn't watch anything. It just sits on your wrist while YOU watch the seconds go by like hours here at ironmanmag making things like this up.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

How can a watch tell you the time if it can't speak.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

If your suffering from heartburn is your heart really on fire or burnt?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Can you suffer from tennis elbow if you've never played tennis?


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2003)

ALRIGHT FIRE!!!!!!!!!! NICE CONTRIBUTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

Why thank you GP! (Bows graciously).


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2003)

And by the way...can you...

-drive in at a drive through
-drive through at a drive in
-park in a park
-drive in at a park
-drive through at a park
-park in a drive in
-park in a drive through
-park on a parkway
-help me I'm losing it...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> -help me I'm losing it...



NOW you're speaking truth.  

How come they call it a driving range when you're not allowed to take your cart out on it?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And by the way...can you...
> 
> -drive in at a drive through
> ...


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Posts: 6969...Double the couple,double the fun,double your pleasure...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

whoohooo


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

I am glad to see that you are as mentally wasted as me Fire!

"C'mon...there is no such thing as a SPELLING bee! I doubt they can even talk, let alone spell. Hell, most of the IM members can't even spell!"


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Is a cottone gin made from cotton or gin, and how's it taste in a martini?


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, nice Albob! Keep your thinking hat on! Oops, is there really such think as a thinking hat?!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_ is there really such think as a thinking hat?!



Yeah and I wish I could find mine.....................I left all my hair in it.


----------



## irontime (Jan 30, 2003)

and apparently all of your brains with it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> and apparently all of your brains with it.



OK wise ass, care to try to make a legitimate contribution to this thread.


----------



## irontime (Jan 30, 2003)

I thought I just did.  I trashed you didn't I?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

No and ummmmmmm................NO.


----------



## irontime (Jan 30, 2003)

errr.......YES  I always know when I trashed you, you never have a decent comeback.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ you never have a decent comeback.



Comeback from WHAT?  You missed me by a mile.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok guys, lets not get too far off track here!!

Why is it that it is generally women that go for MANicures??


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok guys, lets not get too far off track here!!
> 
> Why is it that it is generally women that go for MANicures??



Good one GP.  
Man,Icuresnutten


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

Are there any women involved in HIStory?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Are there any women involved in HIStory?



Eve
The Virgin Mary
Joan of Arc



No, I guess not.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't know about HIStory but women play a big part in MISery.


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I don't know about HIStory but women play a big part in MISery.



Truer words have never been said as evidenced by my recent breakup with my fiancee!

Why do they call it a "pocketbook?" Its not a book...it doesn't go in your pocket!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

good one GP!!!! A+ for that one!!!  double credit


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Truer words have never been said as evidenced by my recent breakup with my fiancee!



This one sort of slipped by.  Sorry dude.


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> This one sort of slipped by.  Sorry dude.



Thanks man. I'm pretty upset about it! But, life's gotta go on.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Yea really that one slipped by me also I didnt' see the word "recent".  I'm sorry to hear GP but figure it this way.  Better now then after the wedding then she would have walked away with 1/2 your business as well as 1/2 your bank account, 1/2 your current suppliments supply, 1/2 your training equipment(hard to do flat bench D/B bench with one 120.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Why do they call "buildings" buildings when they are already built??  they should just be called "a built" or "builts".
ie:  Oh look at that wonderful skyline and how all the builts lights light up the sky!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Why do they also call very tall builts,  sky scrapers.  If they really scrapped the sky, wouldn't their be "sky shavings" littering the ground below???


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Do you think there is any hidden message in the fact that they named a penis drug "viagra"  very similar to the spelling of a womans "vagina"?  In the 2 words every letter is used with the exception of the letter N.  The 1st 2 letter word in the dictionary for the letter N is NO.   
Put it all together I get,,,"may I put my Pecker on drugs in your vagina? response:  NO!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2003)

Fire...you have truly gotten into the spirit of this thread, proving to me once again what a great guy you are!! However, don't insult me with that baby 120 lb dumbell bench press...I use the 120s for shoulder press...AND DON'T FORGET IT  

Why do they call it a "bathingsuit?" We don't bath in a pool or the ocean...at least I hope not!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> However, don't insult me with that baby 120 lb dumbell bench press...I use the 120s for shoulder press...AND DON'T FORGET IT
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha  ok I'm sorry brother  I just assumed you did a warmup. hahaha  (seriously laughed hard at this one GP)
> ...



Really good one GP.  I don't bathe wearing a suit either.  It says "dry clean only"


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

Why do they call it a diving board?   I've never seen a board dive.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

Why do they call them Pant(s)  when you only wear one at a time.  (I put my dress pant on for the funeral)
You put on a shirt not a shirts.   2 feet you wear sock(s).   A woman wears a dress not a dresses.  One neck one tie.  Even underwear is singular.  but they really screwed up with  Pants and shorts don't you thinks.


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2003)

"An apple a day keeps the doctor away." This is bull, because there are millions of doctors, which means you will need to eat millions of apples to keep them away. Invariably this will make you quite ill and of course you will then need to see....a doctor!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 21, 2003)

How come dentists are always telling you that you should never put sharp objects in your mouth but then, the very first thing they do when you sit in their chair is come after you with a needle sharp pick?


----------



## gopro (Feb 22, 2003)

True Albob, how true. And why call it a "hat trick" in hockey? There are NO hats involved!


----------



## Dero (Feb 22, 2003)

For that matter why do they call the tie breaker in a best of three, "a rubber"?
I've never seen them using profolactics in ANY of those games!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Dero...thank you!

Why don't they call "boxers" "ringers" instead? They fight in a ring, not a box?

And why call it a ring? A ring is round, a BOX is square! They should call it boxing...oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 23, 2003)

why is star wars called star wars?  I've seen every movie that's been released so far and have yet to see either any two stars fighting each other, nor have I have seen any celebrities ("stars") duking it out.  I mean yeah there's Harrison Ford and that hammil kid but I've yet to see them take a stab at each other.

and what's with mousepads?

I didn't even know mice had periods.


----------



## gopro (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> why is star wars called star wars?  I've seen every movie that's been released so far and have yet to see either any two stars fighting each other, nor have I have seen any celebrities ("stars") duking it out.  I mean yeah there's Harrison Ford and that hammil kid but I've yet to see them take a stab at each other.
> 
> and what's with mousepads?
> ...



A new entry to the madness! And a great start  

The other day I saw this guy wearing his wedding band...I was so impressed as he was able to fit all of them AND their instruments on just one finger!


----------



## Dero (Feb 28, 2003)

Came across this and I knew it was needed for the weekend...
BUMP!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2003)

Why do they call it a weekEND when it's just the BEGINNING of the party?


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for getting it going again ALBOB!

And by the way...can a rain check only be used in the rain? Can you get a "rain check" on a sunny day?


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

GP can raincheck ,sunnycheck.. or hell just check ME anytime.. good golly GP.. how are you darlin'? 
Eri' 

( sorry for the intrusion )


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> GP can raincheck ,sunnycheck.. or hell just check ME anytime.. good golly GP.. how are you darlin'?
> Eri'
> 
> ( sorry for the intrusion )



Oh sweetie, don't apologize...wait, let me rethink that...yes, come to me in person and give me the BEST APOLOGY you know how to give!!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 5, 2003)

ahhh.. good thing I have plans to hit NY the first week of July and then again Mid Augest. ... hmm seems I have to go right thru. Rochester... Interesting.. 
looks like I will have to give that apology in person afterall! OH yeah..

smooches.

E.


----------

